# Found this in Florida 2017



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

And you didn't get a single shot with the whole locomotive?


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

It must hurt...I agree with Lehigh74. great closeups, yet inquiring train guys wanna know............where's da full enchilada?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

It looks to be an 0-8-0...is that right?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Yep


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

From what I remember It was inside a gate so I could get a good whole picture. Yeah I missed it. The site was a Railroad Museum in Fort Pierce and closed up. The engine was sold and moved out shortly afterward. I was using a camera with a standard lens. Did not have a fancy phone camera at the time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some shots did not come out at all. Here are few more.










The other side was a highway.


----------

